# Help: Permesso di Soggiorno



## Kadin.T.Goldberg

Hi!
I just arrived in Firenze and need to get my permesso di soggiorno. I entered the schengen region in Sweden so I guess I also have to get a Dichiarazione di Presenza?

I was hoping I could get some specific information about the process of obtaining a permesso di soggiorno. I have heard a few different things and am not really sure how to get started.

Do I need to stop by the post office to pick up a "residence permit kit" or is this something I get after I get together everything I need to bring a long?? I have heard you need to go super early in the morning to get in line but is this AFTER I get the kit and everything else (passport pictures, copies of everything, etc etc)??

If someone could give me the exact process to make everything run as smoothly as possible I would be very very grateful.

Thanks so much!
Kadin


----------



## JacksonAces

Hey Kadin!

Welcome to Italy, first off. And get ready for a wild ride trying to get your PdiS.

The easiest way is if you have an employer already, and they can help. My wife had a lot of help getting hers finished, and even then it was a hassle. Now I am getting mine through the "Family reunion" system, and it is more difficult. I don't know if things are the same in Firenze as they are here in Trento, but I can tell you what I had to do.

First, you have to go to Cinformi, the immigration offices. They will have you fill out a Dichiarazione di Presenza, which will let you stay here for 1 year while you handle the paperwork for the PdiS.

Then you will need to go to the post office to pay for your health insurance. DO NOT LOSE THE RECIEPT. It is the only proof that you have paid, and you must have it to get your PdiS.

After that, you have to return to Cinformi with the following documents:
-Passport (Original and copy)
-14.62 Euro Marco di Bolo
-Proof of financial security (Copy)
-Proof of sufficient Accomodation (Copy)
-Nulla Osta (if needed for your particular Visa) (Original and Copy)
-Reciept from Health Insurance

They will look through everything, make sure it is all good, and give you a packet to send to Questura (the police station). Head to the post office, and send that out. You will still have one part of your health insurance reciept, keep it. In fact, keep everything that an Italian Govt. official hands you; you never know when you will need it.

The Post office will give you an appointment for Questura. This is where you will have to present yourself to the "Magistrate." Go there on the date and time with the originals of all your documents. These you will show or hand to the nice people behind the glass, and they will thank you and tell you that you will recieve a text message when your PdiS is ready, and you can come and pick it up.

When you get the Text, go pick up the Card, and you are now a resident Alien. Congrats.

Now, this is the process that my wife had to go through. Depending on your Visa, if you are married or not, whether you have kids or not, Italian family, and a bunch of other factors, some things could be different than I have stated. 

You can find quite a bit of info searching online, but I can't post links yet. I hope all this helps.

~Jack


----------



## Kadin.T.Goldberg

Thanks!

Now, if anyone has done this before or knows of any webpages that can help me I would be VERY grateful.

I now have the Permesso di Soggiorno application sitting in front of me. I have been looking at it for the last hour and have managed to fill in my name so far. Yep, an hour later all that is filled in is my name... but it is in BLACK ink and all CAPS. 

I don't know how to fill this in... these type of documents are hard to fill out when they are in English. How do I do it when I can't even read the language??

A few specific questions:
1) I am now living in Florence, FI - Italy... for number 5 that says "provincia di domicilio" do I put "FI"

2) Number 6 says "comune di domicilio"... should I put "florence"?

3) Number 22 says "indicare quali moduli sono stati compilati" and then give me two red boxes. Am I supposed to "1" and "2" for the different modules??

4) Number 32 says "stato civile"... can I put an "S" for single or do I need to put some other letter to represent that I am single?

Any help would be VERY much appreciated and if someone knows where I can find a sample application that has been filled out that would be VERY VERY helpful.

Thanks so much!!

Kadin


----------



## Kadin.T.Goldberg

Actually one other question on filling out the application. It asks "Frontiera" but I entered the Schengen region in Iceland.... should I put that or should I put Milan because I flew into Italy at Milan??


----------



## Kadin.T.Goldberg

BBCWatcher said:


> Correct. That's FI for Firenze (Florence).
> 
> 
> No. Write FIRENZE in that spot, assuming you are domiciled in the commune of Firenze. (Note that Firenze is also the name of a province within which the commune of Firenze is located, and there are other communes within the province of Firenze. They're asking for your commune in that box.)
> 
> 
> Wait until you get to the Post Office to fill out that entire box (21 to 29). The clerk will probably do a final count and direct you to complete that box, including your signature, in his/her presence.
> 
> 
> You put in A for single (or B for married). No, I don't know why it's A or B instead of, say, C or S (celibe/sposati), but that's what the instructions say.
> 
> 
> You would put MILANO MALPENSA or MILANO LINATE depending on which airport was your first point of entry into Italy. The MILANO is optional. You could even add VIA KEFLAVIK to that if you want -- e.g. MALPENSA VIA KEFLAVIK -- but that's also very optional.
> 
> There's more information here that should help.



Very Very helpful. Thank you SO SO much!

Kadin


----------



## Kadin.T.Goldberg

BBCWatcher said:


> By the way, since you mentioned you entered Italy from elsewhere in the Schengen Area, presumably you did not get a stamp in your passport from Italian passport control. Did you stop by the questura to get a "dichiarazione di presenza"? If not, do that right away. You're supposed to do it within 8 days of arrival.


Yeah, that is what I thought so I went there yesterday and the women at the questura would not give me a stamp. She told me that the student visa is "superiore" and that I do not need to get a Dichiarazione di Presenza.

Not much I can do if they won't give it to me.... just going to go straight for the permesso di soggiorno.


----------

